# Worlds



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Does everyone know their times yet?


----------



## bill101 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know mine.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.ibo.net/2010WorldTimes.html

Can check shoot times online this year!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

LoneWolfArcher said:


> http://www.ibo.net/2010WorldTimes.html
> 
> Can check shoot times online this year!


nice :thumbs_up


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Getting ready to leave tomorrow morning.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

me to


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

How did everyone do? I ended up with a 360 and 21st in YMR 15-17.


----------

